# Dendrobium basal rot



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all. I'm having problems with rot of dendrobium pseudobulbs. This happens periodically and affects softcanes the most (anosmum, Nestor, nigrohirsute hybrids). The base of the canes turn bright yellow-brown, appear shrivelled and spreads through the rhizome until the whole plant is affected. What causes this and how do I prevent it from occurring in the future? Thanks.. 

Affected Dend Nestor (anosmum x parishii) keikis:






Affected anosmum:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen this also. I wish I knew.


----------

